# How can i help my new puppy settle?



## misjones86 (May 5, 2012)

Hi

We picked up our little pup yesterday. He is a apricot and white, 12 week old cockapoo named Zeus. My family consists of myself, husband, 2 sons (nearly 3 and 5 years old) and my daughter (14 months). 

We bought him home in a pet carrier and he had had an accident in the box so when we got some i had to give him a shower then let him settle in. Apart from when i pick him up and take him outside every hour or so he just lays in his crate.

The problem is EVERY time i go up to him he cowers and shakes i even get down to his level and talk to him but he is terrified. He is much better with my children, he doesn't shake or cower whe they go near him. Should i just leave him to settle at his own pace or is there something i can do?

Also when i take him out to go toilet i cant tell if he's haaving a wee. He just walks around then sits for a bit then wanders around and then lays down. He had a wee on carpet yesterday and wee in his crate but apart from that nothing so he must be going outside but how am i meant to train him when i dont even know he's been? 

Sorry for rambling but really need help. So worried im going to mess it all up.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would pick him up and just snuggle him for a few hours....is the crate locked with him in it or is he choosing to go in the crate? When we brought Lady home we brought her in a carrier becuase the roads were terrible...I was driving and Hubby was afraid of dogs...he is not anymore...he loves them all more than anything now...so when we got in she would not come out of her crate, she cowered in the corner, we left her to come out on her own...and hour later she still had not come out. so we took the top off the crate...still she would not come out...so I picked her up and just held her close...she shook at first..but then became more relaxed. It is a big change for them...I am sure he will calm down a bit, he might be a little down too leaving all of his litter mates....have a good snuggle...make him feel safe and warm. 
as for the going outside...I would just watch him really carefully....for poop he will hunch up some...for pee...he will likely just stop moving for a few seconds. 
has he eaten or drank anything?? how did he sleep last night? was he quiet?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree with Mo just cuddle him and make him feel safe, I think he'll settle when he knows you're not a threat. Have you got a paved/patio area you'll be able to see if he wees . Good luck to you and Zeus xxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I put Baileys bed in the crate and left him for half an hour to get used to our voices etc, and as we have another dog and didn't now how she would react to him being there, I put one of my daughters old teddies in with him to have a play with and then let him out to have cuddles and a good look around, you'll soon distinguish when he needs the toilet as he will probably smell and circle that area, I think most puppies are nervous and as others have said need lots of love,play, and encouragement to help them settle...

He'll soon be following you around the house nonstop ( literally ) many of our poo's still do

Just try and relax and enjoy him xx


----------



## misjones86 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for your replys.

This morning i put Zeus out to see if he will go for a wee as his crate was completely dry and finaly he had a big big wee so think he's been holding on to it.

I leave the crate open so he come and go as he wants but he either sits i there or in a corner. We've had a couple of 15 min cuddles and he actually settles on me nicely. As for sleeping he is a dream, first night he settled straight away and i woke to him barking at 6am, think he needed a wee cause there was a fresh wee on his bed. Last night he didn't make a sound either just took him straight out at 6.30am thats when he had his big wee.

I'm sure he will settle soon, it will take him a while he has just been taken away from his mother and siblings so he's bound to bed sad and nervous. I just hate seeing him so sad and lonely


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

maybe try...if he likes to settle with you...carrying him around, so he has you as security of all the sights and sounds that seem to be a little scarry....I am sure he will start to play soon.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Does he have a teddy? I have got one with a heart beat and two without..prob a bit excessive but I want my new puppy to have the illuision of company and something to snuggle up to at night? 

Pleased you got cuddles today though... Progress!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ah keep doing the cuddles, they are vulnerable and scared when they first come home. Give it a few more days and I'm sure you'll be posting of more success.


----------



## misjones86 (May 5, 2012)

OMG what a diffrence a day makes!

Well Zeus has his 1st vacc this morning, as soon as he saw other dogs he was so happy. The vet (an old friend of mine) made him come out his shell by panting like a dog, he was wagging his tail and got so excited. Got home and we've been doing the same and he has relaxed so much to the point of playing and jumping around. Only problem now is that he is my childrens shadow and even tried biting the nappy off my 14 month old daughter. Now so so worried he is going to get too rough and bite her. My next challange is to figure out how to avoid that happening as i dont want to constantly be telling him no.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am glad he is acting much more puppy like! that is great.
He will get nippy....all puppies do. they have to learn not to. if he gets over excited will also be a time when he will get extra nippy. 
I would almost guarantee you will have some nipping with the kids. it will be a learning curve for the pup and the kids....kids always like to run from dogs...but to dogs that means come on lets go chase me. so it can be tough...I don't have kids, but I do have nieces and nephews....there are lots of members on here with kids who can probably give you some really good techniques.


----------

